
Palantir raises an additional $20M - nappy
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/24/big-data-company-palantir-quietly-raised-another-20m-in-november/?ncid=rss
======
nappy
SEC filing:

[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1321655/000132165516...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1321655/000132165516000005/xslFormDX01/primary_doc.xml)

------
nappy
Any idea why they would raise such a (relatively) small amount of money?

~~~
CalChris
Especially when they did a $225M stock buybacks from employees in May.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/palantir-employee-stock-
buyba...](http://www.businessinsider.com/palantir-employee-stock-buyback-
liquidity-event-2016-5)

~~~
nappy
Interesting. I didn't realize they were doing this. This suggests to me they
simply had an investor they really wanted on the cap table. Or perhaps they
wanted a current shareholder to have a greater relative ownership of the
company?

